# Stores and Shops - Horror Tales



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

As with the other thread... let's make public what shops/stores had ripped you off.

Avoid other bikers to make the same mistake and maybe those shops/stores get the message and do something (or go belly-up for the good of the mtb community).

Also, name of the store, location, jerk.. I mean clerk that ripped you off, and of course what they did to you.


Happy Trails!


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

If you hapen to be in Toluca and break your bike... Be afraid...!
Bicitoy in Metepec: They sell Trek and I think Giant, the mechanic is a good guy and can give you directions to the riding places near Toluca. The problem lies with the owner, don't let him touch your bike! You have been warned!!! Besides they sell at somewhat high prices.
The shop at Morelos St. near the estadio is somewhat fine, they sell Canondale the mechanic while not the best really tries to be helpfull, just keep an eye on what he is doing because while taking shortcuts to do the job fast he may bend something... (like the front derailleur in my case! Leson: Never look to other bikes while yours is in some other hands...)


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

arivas said:


> If you hapen to be in Toluca and break your bike... Be afraid...!
> Bicitoy in Metepec


Bicitoy... not very confidence inspiring name.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Nope, I recognise that. They had all those Treck bikes, newbie on the mtb stuff... and It is easy to go there when I'm in Toluca... Hope someone finds this information usefull...!


----------



## pornstar (Aug 15, 2005)

*what`s so tekno about teknobike?*

Outdoor Sports of MTY, that`s the main capital of Powersports.
There are several horror stories about headsets and bottom brackets being "barridos"there.
And it`s hell pricey, as all Powersports products are.

Whats so Tekno about Teknobike in GDL?

I went there to stop the rubbing of my hayes brakes, and to have them bled and swap out the brake pads.
Yes, i could have done all of this myself by following the manuals on their site, but i was lazy and didnt have a couple of tools so i decided to take my girl there, as i walked in i saw plenty of top end bikes over the $3000 dollars mark, so i somewhat felt safe on trusting my little baby Kona to them. 
That was until the owner told me that he didnt let the mechanic touch disc brakes or suspensions.
Any fool with little mechanic knowledge should be able to work on suspensions and disc brakes, specially if your job is fixing up mountain bikes that have been stocked with them for years.
I wonder what they tell their customers when they buy bikes for them:

- Sorry i cant tell you how to set up your fork.
-No, i wont aling the calipers on your brand new bike.
-Humm, so you are out of brake pads? well you need to buy a new set of disc brakes because we dont change them, i`t`s too complicated for us.
- Oh, so you want to set your fork and shock to your weight? How naive! Every bike we sell its set for just anybody no matter their size, weight, race, nationality, or hair lenght. If you are one of those hippies that like to mess with their suspension take your bussines to ------ bike shop in there you wll find weird peopple as yourself.

In Mzt my LBS doesnt carry that much of disc brakes or rear suspensions on the bikes they sell because people around here dont spend much on their bikes and the trails are sort of easy, but even so the mechanic works on them preetty good, he even is sincere and tells you when its the first time he is working on some brand and that he wont give it a go until he gets his hands on a manual on how to service that brand.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Any experience with Maisterwerk at Guadalajara???

There was a time they had prices published on their website... a Julie brake was like 300 bucks!!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> It wouldn't surprise me to find that they're too expensive.


It surprised me, because at that time Viansi had those same brakes at 1200 pesos (roughly 120 bucks)... I forgot to ask today how much they were. I just got a set of brake pads.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> Any experience with Maisterwerk at Guadalajara???
> 
> There was a time they had prices published on their website... a Julie brake was like 300 bucks!!


I remember that Maisterwerk handles german products and it's not cheap. They handle Ghost and Votec bikes, and also some nice, expensive helmets  . It wouldn't surprise me to find that they're too expensive.

I think that the problem in Mexico in finding parts outside the Shimano realm is that there isn't too many places to find spares. Well, in forks there is a lot of Fox, Marzochi going on (some RST).


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> I think that the problem in Mexico in finding parts outside the Shimano realm is that there isn't too many places to find spares. Well, in forks there is a lot of Fox, Marzochi going on (some RST).


True. That's why I got a Magura fork. Their CS has proven to be unbeatable to me. While if my fork breaks I will have to watch TV for quite some time, I'm sure they will not be throwing BS at me and will warrant any defect, failure, etc. They can send me the parts I'll need, no third parties. Good advise direct from the people who know.

Second best option was Fox... but there was a nice price difference. Fox products are nice... but Magura just offered me a similar quality at a great price.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> It surprised me, because at that time Viansi had those same brakes at 1200 pesos (roughly 120 bucks)... I forgot to ask today how much they were. I just got a set of brake pads.


What I think it's hard to find at Viansi is Magura replacement parts. When I bought the Hayes for my Stumpjumper last year I decided on the HFX because Viansi handles a lot of spare parts for the HFX, and Magura weren't that easy to come by.

On my new bike I would have liked the Hope Mini or M4, but finding spare parts or just pads in Mexico would suck.. so I went with the XT. Another option I would have liked were the Magura Loise FR, in which I would be in middle ground, pieces available, but hard to find in Mexico.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> What I think it's hard to find at Viansi is Magura replacement parts. When I bought the Hayes for my Stumpjumper last year I decided on the HFX because Viansi handles a lot of spare parts for the HFX, and Magura weren't that easy to come by.
> 
> On my new bike I would have liked the Hope Mini or M4, but finding spare parts or just pads in Mexico would suck.. so I went with the XT. Another option I would have liked were the Magura Loise FR, in which I would be in middle ground, pieces available, but hard to find in Mexico.


You're right... believe me I haven't missed lack of spares with Magura... but then, I'm biased towards them.

I sleep well at nights knowing that an e-mail to Jimi will solve my problems.

But yes, your point is very valid indeed.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> You're right... believe me I haven't missed lack of spares with Magura... but then, I'm biased towards them.
> 
> I sleep well at nights knowing that an e-mail to Jimi will solve my problems.
> 
> But yes, your point is very valid indeed.


For one, I think it's weird how we autohijacked this thread. 

About your fork, the only thing that would make me think is about service. How easy is the Phaon to service yourself? I've read the Magura site and it looks pretty nice!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> For one, I think it's weird how we autohijacked this thread.
> 
> About your fork, the only thing that would make me think is about service. How easy is the Phaon to service yourself? I've read the Magura site and it looks pretty nice!


No more complicated than a Vanilla or Marathon S (and Tigerdog and I now are qualificated Zoke Technicians!!)... not to mention a TALAS. No IFP to deal with, no weird o-rings, no air chambers... just oil and a fistful of nuts.

It's oil and coil... very simple fork.

Sorry to the others for the highjack...


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Heh Warp, sound like you are a Magura junkie  
Anyone knows who distributes Avid in Mexico?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Heh Warp, sound like you are a Magura junkie


How did you figure it out??! 



545cu4ch said:


> Anyone knows who distributes Avid in Mexico?


Great mystery... Teknobike deals with SRAM and Rock Shox... but not Avid. At least not listed on their homepage.

From SRAM page, distributor in Mexico

Mexico
Tekno Bike
PHONE: 52 81 84 78 45 60
FAX : 52 81 83 40 12 79
HUMBERTO LOBO #780, COL. DEL VALLE, GARZA GARCIA, MEXICO, CP, 66220, Mexico


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Heh Warp, sound like you are a Magura junkie
> Anyone knows who distributes Avid in Mexico?


I was asking the same thing in another thread.

Just looked at SRAM site, and the cables I want are now being sold as SRAM instead of Avid. Maybe I'm in luck


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> I was asking the same thing in another thread.
> 
> Just looked at SRAM site, and the cables I want are now being sold as SRAM instead of Avid. Maybe I'm in luck


Sorry... I didn't find the dealer until a few hours ago...


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Hmm maybe some other shops sell Avid. With Easton, I believe Transvision is their distributer, but other shops sell some of their stuff.
Oh and is Transvision bike and Powersport the same?

EDIT: I just found out that Transvision does sell Avid products, although a bit pricey. 1500 pesos (about 140 bucks) for an BB7 with 185mm rotor.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Hmm maybe some other shops sell Avid. With Easton, I believe Transvision is their distributer, but other shops sell some of their stuff.
> Oh and is Transvision bike and Powersport the same?
> 
> EDIT: I just found out that Transvision does sell Avid products, although a bit pricey. 1500 pesos (about 140 bucks) for an BB7 with 185mm rotor.


Easton and Manitou are distributed in Mexico by Windsor... check out windsor.com.mx

But windsor does not sells direct to consumer.

Tranvision sells some stuff distributed by Teknobike, some other by Benotto... they are the most universal store.

I guess Viansi, Teknobike and Benotto are the largest importers in Mexico... I'll doublecheck on that, though.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Hmm maybe some other shops sell Avid. With Easton, I believe Transvision is their distributer, but other shops sell some of their stuff.
> Oh and is Transvision bike and Powersport the same?
> 
> EDIT: I just found out that Transvision does sell Avid products, although a bit pricey. 1500 pesos (about 140 bucks) for an BB7 with 185mm rotor.


I think that in average, Transvision prices are very good, but I think it just depends on who they buy the stuff from. Does the BB7 include the brake levers?

Edit:
At Speedgoat, the BB7 with 185mm rotors are 114 bucks, in JensonUSA it's 130, at Pricepoint it's way cheaper, 90 bucks for the 203mm rotors. Considering we're in Mexico and shipment and customs, so it's really not that off, considering shipping and customs. And the prices in the states are plus tax, if you buy locally.

Another edit:
I bought last year at Viansi the Hayes HFX-9 hydros for about 100 bucks each plus 10 for the front adaptor. So if you're looking for disc brakes, they're a good consideration, cheaper than the BB7, and they include cables and levers.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Oops I made a stupid mistake. I was talking about TEKNObike not TRANSVISIONbike 
=p. Oh and the Avid BB7's cost 1500 pesos there. EACH one and WITHOUT the levers......$$$$
They are currently at aout 75 bucks on internet.
Oh and are Hayes MX 1 good? I saw them at viansi at 800 pesos each.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Oops I made a stupid mistake. I was talking about TEKNObike not TRANSVISIONbike
> =p. Oh and the Avid BB7's cost 1500 pesos there. EACH one and WITHOUT the levers......$$$$
> They are currently at aout 75 bucks on internet.
> Oh and are Hayes MX 1 good? I saw them at viansi at 800 pesos each.


The prices I quoted was per disc, not the pair and withour levers. But it just depends on the shop. Anyway, 1500 is not that high considering.

I think I read somewhere (so take this as urban legend) that the MX 2 are the good ones from Hayes, but let's see what other people say. Do you want mech disc, or just looking for them because price? Look for the HFX-9, I think they're not that much expensive than the MX-1. I think that both the MX and HFX are complete (you don't need to buy levers or hose).


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Oh and are Hayes MX 1 good? I saw them at viansi at 800 pesos each.


I've heard they don't compare to the BB7s, but I've not tried them.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> I've heard they don't compare to the BB7s, but I've not tried them.


A while ago, Mountain Biking (or was it MBA?? - Who cares?!) tested the BB7, MX-1 and Deore 515-LA... all mechs.

Winner was Avid BB7 by an ample margin, followed by the MX-1 and a close thrid the Deore.

The MX-1 had a problem with inboard pad adjusters getting stuck. I would not buy them. The Deores are very good and cheaper than BB7's. With some Koolstop pads, they would be cool.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Not really sure if I should post it yet, anyway, here we go.
I ordered a saddle and skewers (Tune lightweight goodies as I suffer gramcounting illness) from Starbike in Deutschland they were suppossedly sent on Jan 10 and expected to have them in 15 labor days, after a month I sent them an e-mail letting them know about the delay which was promptly answered telling me that they would start an investigation if there no news of the package in 2 days, a week later I started sending mails (about 10) without any response from them until last week when I told that I felt scamed, they still have no answer to their "investigation" but they are working on it.
Am I the only one?


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

It might just be lost in translation somewhere. I'd keep onto them about it if I were you.

What do people on the save some weight board think about Starbike?


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> It might just be lost in translation somewhere. I'd keep onto them about it if I were you.
> 
> What do people on the save some weight board think about Starbike?


I haven't asked, but I will.
Starbike is the sponsor of weightweenies.com so, I think they have a good reputation on their board, they told me that they had sent stuff to Mex before with success.
I'll keep "bothering" them.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

doccoraje said:


> Not really sure if I should post it yet, anyway, here we go.
> I ordered a saddle and skewers (Tune lightweight goodies as I suffer gramcounting illness) from Starbike in Deutschland they were suppossedly sent on Jan 10 and expected to have them in 15 labor days, after a month I sent them an e-mail letting them know about the delay which was promptly answered telling me that they would start an investigation if there no news of the package in 2 days, a week later I started sending mails (about 10) without any response from them until last week when I told that I felt scamed, they still have no answer to their "investigation" but they are working on it.
> Am I the only one?


Customs may have something to do with the delay. I've also ordered some stuff from the U.S., and it has just arrived.. It spent like 10 or so days to clear customs...


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> I've also ordered some stuff from the U.S., and it has just arrived..


Bars? Stem? Do tell...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Bars? Stem? Do tell...


Easton EA50 OS Aluminium bars
Thomson X4 stem
Kenda Nevegal 2.3 Stick-E (front)
Panaracer Cinder 2.2 (back)


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Panaracer Cinder 2.2 (back)


Is that a skinny 2.2?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Is that a skinny 2.2?


Jajaja, I think you use slim 2.1...  Yep, I think it's the widest for the ML chainstays, though... at least for the 2005 model, and I don't want to pay for the FR stays, which would let me use 2.4 tires....

And I have heard good things on the Cinders...


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Jajaja, I think you use slim 2.1...  Yep, I think it's the widest for the ML chainstays, though... at least for the 2005 model, and I don't want to pay for the FR stays, which would let me use 2.4 tires....
> 
> And I have heard good things on the Cinders...


I think a 2.1 is fine for what we do. I was just wondering on the Cinder because the 2.1 BG doesn't leave much room on the warpblade.

Looking forward to seeing the 2.35 BG. I'd like to know how much room it leaves in my marathon.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> I think a 2.1 is fine for what we do. I was just wondering on the Cinder because the 2.1 BG doesn't leave much room on the warpblade.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the 2.35 BG. I'd like to know how much room it leaves in my marathon.


I've heard that Kenda's are actually larger than the quoted number, and the Panaracer are smaller, so they may be similar in reality, I hope so... Someone has a Cinder 2.2 on his Moto Lite, so I think they'll fit.

I don't know how large the Nevegal will be in reality, but I don't think I'll have trouble fitting that on the Talas.


----------



## REYEXbike (Jan 30, 2006)

Some times, you can afford, your dream bike with his precious components, but the nigthmare starts at the ride?... not!... begin at the bike shop, why?... simple... our mecanics knows about how fix our bikes (Perhaps)... but they haven't all the rigth tools to make it, for example, few years ago, I bought a brand new frame, next step, take my old bike to replace that frame for the new one to the shop, and the mecanic was using everyting to dessamble it, but not the right tools to do it, for example, when pull out my Cane creek S5 aheadset, he do it using a hammer and a flat screwdriver!!... and then he start to reassemble my aheadset again to the new frame, guess what he use?? that hammer again, that thing was a kick on my ass, because I have in my own home an aheadset press made in myself (because the original Park tool for this job is very expensive) but my tool is efficient like Park's, and works well without any dammage to this component, thats why I could't understand the reason about why a professional bike shop has less especific tools than his clients, Why???... I think is a metter of unconscious to the client, We pay a lots of money for quality componets, and there's not justification for dammaged componets at the bike's shop, Sad but true, we need more justice on that, If you pay for a service, need to be make it by pros, and the right especific tools all the time, Remember Mexican shops, our devaluated pesos have some value in our country... or maybe not?? if the answer is no, better do it by ourselfs.


----------



## csbueno (Jan 10, 2006)

_I wonder why everybody writes in english here, since most of the readers are mexicans.dont you guys like your language?._ Bueno, dicho eso, cabe mencionar que debido al mal servicio, precios infladisimos, etc, casi todo lo que quiero/necesito para mis bicis, lo pido de E.E.U.U., pues resulta mas barato pedir de estados Unidos. aun despues del arancel del 17%, lo que recomiendo es que pidan por UPS, pues si usan USPS (servicio postal norteamaricano) , se las van a ver negras con el tiempo de entrega, pues el enlace en Mexico con Mexpost, es MALISIMO.
Yo no entiendo por que, los precios en tiendas como Viansi, probike, etc, son tan altos, pues ellos compran al mayoreo,¿sera que que todos los intermediarios quieren su tajada?), 
En Queretaro hay una tienda que se llama BikeStop.. parece que antes eran distribuidores de Specialized, de la cual mas de una vez, te dabas cuanta que a las bicicletas de gama alta, les sustituian algunas partes "buenas", por otras mas economicas, y aun asi ofrecian las bicicletas a precios exorbitantes, ej: el eje de centro, que no se ve, muchas veces de tener un Xt, le ponian algo mas barato, los asientos body geometry eran sustituidos por modelos sin marca de $100.00, este tipo de cosas no solo lo note, si no que un mecanico que trabajo ahi, me lo confimo.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

csbueno said:


> _I wonder why everybody writes in english here, since most of the readers are mexicans.dont you guys like your language?._


Firstly, welcome. Thanks, really. The more we are, the better it gets.

As for why is this in english, please take a minute of your time to read this:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=1577270&postcount=1

I really love my language. And I think most of others around here too. Loving your language does not limits you to use a second or a third one.

Again, thanks for reading, joining and above all, keep posting!!


----------



## REYEXbike (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm agree with you Warp2003, The first time when I see all your posts in english, wonder why, and few seconds later "Me cayò el veinte". This is a worldwide site, and english is a worlwide speak, so even we are Mèxicans, and this section is for Mèxico, I think all visitors who click in this section called Mêxico they aren't only Mexicans, and rigth here begins a world's eye on our contry to watching us, Discovering how we are, how we think, and how we are part of the world of mountain biking, no matter how we speak english (good or bad), the bottom line is speak and share your touhgs with others who wants to know Mèxicans, no matter if they are from the more distant point of this planet.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

csbueno said:


> _
> Yo no entiendo por que, los precios en tiendas como Viansi, probike, etc, son tan altos, pues ellos compran al mayoreo,¿sera que que todos los intermediarios quieren su tajada?)_


_

A lot of this higher mark-up has to do with the cost of capital of carrying inventory (some stuff in the shops have been there forever). This cost could be really high considering your supplier is located far away from you, and is not easy to order in small batches (or for that manner, backorder them). Is it fair? maybe not, maybe is due to poor management and lousy stock planning; that is the cost you have to pay to be able to try the stuff before you buy it though.



csbueno said:



En Queretaro hay una tienda que se llama BikeStop.. parece que antes eran distribuidores de Specialized, de la cual mas de una vez, te dabas cuanta que a las bicicletas de gama alta, les sustituian algunas partes "buenas", por otras mas economicas, y aun asi ofrecian las bicicletas a precios exorbitantes, ej: el eje de centro, que no se ve, muchas veces de tener un Xt, le ponian algo mas barato, los asientos body geometry eran sustituidos por modelos sin marca de $100.00, este tipo de cosas no solo lo note, si no que un mecanico que trabajo ahi, me lo confimo.

Click to expand...



That one is an horror tale._


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

CSbueno

First of all, welcome to the forum, it's great to have another biker posting here  I hope you come here often and bring more thoughts to the table, so to speak.

Sorry but I don't really agree on you on the issue of pricing. I've found several items cheaper in Mexico City (in Transvision Bike) than in a lot of online shops. Easton EA70 monkeybar in Transvision was around 475 pesos (45 bucks), and in speedgoat it's like 60 bucks (660 pesos). Also with a lot of other items. Fox, Rock Shox and Marzocchi are virtually the same price than buying them at the US. 

Now the catch is, we have less inventory in Mexico. You want something, the store has it on his price list at a competitive price, but you want it on another size, it's likely you're out of luck. You can order it via a LBS, but it may take forever to arrive.

Ok, yeah, bikestop was excesive in prices! But for a Cannondale, Viansi offers them at competitive pricing, Giant is also OK. Sure, they're higher than in the US, but if you consider that the price the LBS give you is including taxes, well, you don't see the difference as high.

So for most things, you have to search local and in internet and decide where it's more convenient to buy.

About us writting in english, I think it's very documented. Spanish is a very rich language, but the site is international, and we want to promote Mexico to foreign people, even if it's only by browsing.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

csbueno said:


> _I wonder why everybody writes in english here, since most of the readers are mexicans.dont you guys like your language?._ Bueno, dicho eso, cabe mencionar que debido al mal servicio, precios infladisimos, etc, casi todo lo que quiero/necesito para mis bicis, lo pido de E.E.U.U., pues resulta mas barato pedir de estados Unidos. aun despues del arancel del 17%, lo que recomiendo es que pidan por UPS, pues si usan USPS (servicio postal norteamaricano) , se las van a ver negras con el tiempo de entrega, pues el enlace en Mexico con Mexpost, es MALISIMO.
> Yo no entiendo por que, los precios en tiendas como Viansi, probike, etc, son tan altos, pues ellos compran al mayoreo,¿sera que que todos los intermediarios quieren su tajada?),
> En Queretaro hay una tienda que se llama BikeStop.. parece que antes eran distribuidores de Specialized, de la cual mas de una vez, te dabas cuanta que a las bicicletas de gama alta, les sustituian algunas partes "buenas", por otras mas economicas, y aun asi ofrecian las bicicletas a precios exorbitantes, ej: el eje de centro, que no se ve, muchas veces de tener un Xt, le ponian algo mas barato, los asientos body geometry eran sustituidos por modelos sin marca de $100.00, este tipo de cosas no solo lo note, si no que un mecanico que trabajo ahi, me lo confimo.


Yeah a friend bought a pair of Alivio shifters in that excact same shop.....for 1000 pesos!!
Oh and csbueno, what colour is your Heckler?? Im asking because the other day I saw a Heckler in Ajusco with a similar setup.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> .
> Sorry but I don't really agree on you on the issue of pricing. I've found several items cheaper in Mexico City (in Transvision Bike) than in a lot of online shops. Easton EA70 monkeybar in Transvision was around 475 pesos (45 bucks), and in speedgoat it's like 60 bucks (660 pesos). Also with a lot of other items. Fox, Rock Shox and Marzocchi are virtually the same price than buying them at the US.


Yeah, I agree with you on transvision, its probably the shop with the best prices; I bought my Easton EA 50 handlebar (which BTW i cant use yet cause its OS ) for 300 pesos. 
Viansi is also good on some things, eg. I bought a Deore front disc hub (which I cant use either ) for 200 pesos. However, I dont know about Marzocchi products having good prices here. When I decided I wanted the MX comp, I looked around here in Mexico. In Viansi it cost 4000 pesos, while I got it in closeout for 200 bucks in BlueSkyCyling. However, its normal price is 340 bucks, so yeah, maybe 600 pesos is not that bad.
I think that one of the worst priced shops is Probert, in San Jeronimo. Tacubaya bought his Giro Havoc helmet there, which had a normal price of 1000 pesos, although he "regatear" like 200. Also, a Easton EA 50 stem costs 700 pesos and instaling a tuning one derraileur costs 70 pesos.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

545cu4ch said:


> Yeah, I agree with you on transvision, its probably the shop with the best prices; I bought my Easton EA 50 handlebar (which BTW i cant use yet cause its OS ) for 300 pesos.


545: I have a FSA 100 OS stem 120mm long if you are interested. PM me.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yeah Probert sucks, a friend told me their tech. service is awesome but its really expensive as well as the parts. I was looking for some hand pumps and the cheapest was about... 350 while in Viansi I bought the same for 120 pesos...

I went to ask for a derailleur to Viansi and the cheapest was a Alivio at 385 pesos which is very good, then I went to probert and they had a deore for 700 and I was like WTF. Then I went to a Benotto and found the same deore for 450...

I feel bad for buying my helmet there but, I did "regatear" and I was a noob back then, also, it was the only Giro (I like them A LOT) helmet in the area.

Tech. service in Scott Riders is really really cool, changing the derailleur "chicote", adjusting both derailleurs, lubing and straightening the hanger (integrated) cost me 50 pesos, in viansi it would have been around 70 and in probert 100...

Don't go near Probert.... it's evil...


----------



## csbueno (Jan 10, 2006)

Certainly, theres always going to be exepcions.. but as a whole, prices have a larger mark-up in Mexico, blame it to bad planning, economy of scale, volume, stock, taxes, customs, etc.
I`d seen bike parts that are very cheap indeed( mostly low end parts), but some were quality rejets from USA,.
And sometimes when you get a good price on a bike part, Its simply because you are maybe getting an OEM part, which by itself its not bad. My point is, that I have the feeling that some shops are just trying to rip off their customers. 

By the way, 545cu4ch, my Heckler is black anodized.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

csbueno said:


> By the way, 545cu4ch, my Heckler is black anodized.


Hey, then Im pretty positive it was you. Did you go to Ajuco today?? I saw a black Heckler (veeery nice BTW) with a gray Marzocchi fork (couldnt see which one, although it looked like a Z something) and a lizard skins on a fox coil shock. Its probably the nicest Heckler ive ever seen. I saw it on the start of the climb to la virgen. Was it you??


----------



## csbueno (Jan 10, 2006)

545cu4ch said:


> Hey, then Im pretty positive it was you. Did you go to Ajuco today?? I saw a black Heckler (veeery nice BTW) with a gray Marzocchi fork (couldnt see which one, although it looked like a Z something) and a lizard skins on a fox coil shock. Its probably the nicest Heckler ive ever seen. I saw it on the start of the climb to la virgen. Was it you??


Actually, you havent seen the nicest Heckler around.(that will be mine  jeje).Im in Queretaro, and sadly, Ive never been in the Ajusco.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

csbueno said:


> Actually, you havent seen the nicest Heckler around.(that will be mine  jeje).Im in Queretaro, and sadly, Ive never been in the Ajusco.


Uuuu, then you're missing some nice looking downhill...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Uuuu, then you're missing some nice looking downhill...


Indeed.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

The other day 545 and I found some nice downhill with 5 or so ramps and nice lines, you have to see them Warp...

Oh and 545 almost did a spread eagle the other day lol


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> The other day 545 and I found some nice downhill with 5 or so ramps and nice lines, you have to see them Warp...
> 
> Oh and 545 almost did a spread eagle the other day lol


Cool. We gotta go there and try some ramps. I'll shake off my feathers and give it a try. Just get the Helicopter phone number at hand 

Watch out while trying to "spread eagle". It can be hard on some tender parts if not properly executed. I already have a son, so I can try it without remorse.

We had a nice, fast and furious ride today at Chiluca. Really, it was a blast. Literally. Not so steep as Ajusco, but suspension had a busy day.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

csbueno said:


> Actually, you havent seen the nicest Heckler around.(that will be mine  jeje).Im in Queretaro, and sadly, Ive never been in the Ajusco.


Heh, youre right. yours is nicer!  :drool:
Aww, too bad you dont go to Ajusco. Now I cant ambush you with my seatpost to take your bike


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

elmadaleno said:


> 545: I have a FSA 100 OS stem 120mm long if you are interested. PM me.


Thanks a lot for your offer, but I think it is too large for me. The one im currently using is almost half that size


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp2003 said:


> Cool. We gotta go there and try some ramps. I'll shake off my feathers and give it a try. Just get the Helicopter phone number at hand
> 
> Watch out while trying to "spread eagle". It can be hard on some tender parts if not properly executed. I already have a son, so I can try it without remorse.
> 
> We had a nice, fast and furious ride today at Chiluca. Really, it was a blast. Literally. Not so steep as Ajusco, but suspension had a busy day.


When did I do a spread eagle?
Yeah, those trails we found are very nice. The ramps are not small, but not too large (I was able to hit them all). There is a nice drop, where unfortunately, MTBgiovanni messed his knee up yesterday  My poor Mx comp uses around 90 mm of travel there.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

You jumped a ramp or something a did a kinda spread eagle, I just turned around and mtbgiovanni said: "mira, spreadeagle jajajaja" and i saw you and you were recovering from a spread eagle position...

Yeah you used 90mm of travel while my body took like 140mm LOL, I HATE RIGID, I need another bike ASAP so I can hit all those ramps and lines...


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

Whats up ppl

I was wondering if you could help me out with this one, i'm having a hard time trying to decide which fork should i get for this new project i'm working on, its a trek liquid bike that i'm almost done with now is just a matter of chosing the right fork
the options are :

a manitou nixon platinum
b marzocchi all mountain 1
c fox talas

which one would you go for?
I'd really apreciate you inpute


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

mountainking_71 said:


> the options are :
> 
> a manitou nixon platinum
> b marzocchi all mountain 1
> c fox talas


I'm going to make things worse and add option d: Rock Shox Revelation. Very nice fork at a very nice price.

Of the ones listed, I'd go for the Marzocchi or the Fox. I've not been impressed with recent Manitou forks. If weight is a big deal to you, go for the TALAS or a Revelation U-Turn.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

mountainking_71 said:


> Whats up ppl
> 
> a manitou nixon platinum
> b marzocchi all mountain 1
> ...


Yeah... Revelation 426 U-Turn or Zoke AM-1.

The TALAS is very nice too, but the price gap could be important depending on where you buy it and the maintenance is a chore (you can't touch the TALAS side - just Fox, only the damper one).

Both the Rev and the AM1 are nice and can be serviced at home. Both are easy to make the basic maintenance which is changing the semibath oil.

I guess the Revelation is lighter, but the AM1 is more sturdy. Both are excellent choices.

I agree with Tiger on the Manitous... I hear/read of too much broken stuff to rely on them.


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

yeah dude you really made things worse for me i had already discard the revelation option , i thiught about it too, but now here i am again with four options to decide

lol


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

So definetly you think manitous are a no no.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

mountainking_71 said:


> So definetly you think manitous are a no no.


Yeah, run away from them. They proven to be unreliable.

Common occurences with Manitous lately:

- Broken damping rods.
- Stuck SPV valves.
- Wear on stanchions finish.
- No semi-bath oil from factory.
- Undersprung forks.
- Failing IT's adjusters.
- Broken units.
- Plastic parts everywhere.

They are like gambling... you may get a terrific fork or a perfectly horrid one.

Every brand has had problems (Marzocchi has had some bushing issues, Fox have had loose bushings and creaking crowns and Rock Shox couldn't make a decent fork before '05) but you're better off with Marzocchi, Fox or Rock Shox.

Again, spend your money on a better bet than Manitou. None of your options will let you down.

If I was in your shoes, I'd take the Revelation because of price, features and weight.
The AM1 is best if you want a more durable and stiff fork and the ETA is fantastic; and the TALAS if you want a higher bling factor (because both the AM1 and the Revelation have the same or more features and performance than the TALAS) or the absolute lightest.

Locally, the difference between a Revelation and AM1/TALAS is around 1500-2000 pesos if that is important to you. Also, be aware that the '06 AM1 has postmonts for the brakes as opposed to IS tabs.


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

i wouldnt be buying it here i would order it from the states, a lot more to choose from and cheaper too, besides where i live the higher they go is only up to sun tour and stuff like that

Thank god for ebay


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

I got these coments about nixons what do you think?

I]Not at all.
The hearsay about Manitous is only partially true. Manitou got a bad name with Nixons for two issues. One, the crown was a bit low and would contact the tire at full compression, second, their infinite travel is flawed and the fork loses travel during a ride until it evetually has none left. The first problem was fixed, the issue with the crown, by increasing the axle to crown height by a few mms. The second problem I am not sure of the status on, at least last year's forks all were affected. If you go with a Nixon without the IT switch, you'll be fine, and the TPC damped Nixon is one sweet riding fork.[/I]


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

mountainking_71 said:


> i wouldnt be buying it here i would order it from the states, a lot more to choose from and cheaper too, besides where i live the higher they go is only up to sun tour and stuff like that
> 
> Thank god for ebay


PM rzozaya first... he got a Revelation here by a very competitive pricing (think what it costs a Vanilla R), maybe we can hook you up with the local guy who sells them.

Good Luck whatever you decide.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

mountainking_71 said:


> I got these coments about nixons what do you think?
> 
> I]Not at all.
> The hearsay about Manitous is only partially true. Manitou got a bad name with Nixons for two issues. One, the crown was a bit low and would contact the tire at full compression, second, their infinite travel is flawed and the fork loses travel during a ride until it evetually has none left. The first problem was fixed, the issue with the crown, by increasing the axle to crown height by a few mms. The second problem I am not sure of the status on, at least last year's forks all were affected. If you go with a Nixon without the IT switch, you'll be fine, and the TPC damped Nixon is one sweet riding fork.[/I]


Well, yeah, _MK is right. He knows stuff because he works for a shock manufacturer, but I won't disclose who. But then, both options offered are thru-axle, which means you gotta buy a 20mm front hub and relace your front wheel.

Also, the Comp is set travel. The Elite is 115-145 RTWD II, which is only 115 or 145mm travel. Not anywhere in between like the TALAS or U-Turn.

If you like them, go ahead.

Just personally, I wouldn't risk my money on a Manitou until seeing they have a consistant year or two. Is not that each and every Manitou made is crap... it's just that the chances to get a bad one are higher than with other brands.

Check this part out... "partially true".

Again, good luck. Choose what you think is the best for you, because in the end, it will be the best for you. At least you won't end up saying somebody mislead you or asking yourself "what if i had chosen the fork I wanted?"

If you order from jenson, get an address IN the US, otherwise they will not ship you some items. I made the test with the Nixon and they don't ship it to Mexico. I couldn't make them send to Mexico one of the Fox Vanillas that were selling for 219 USD recently for a friend of mine. I had to send it to a friend of him in the US. But the lucky bastid got a Vanilla for 219USD!


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

You know after a while thats exactly what I thought, that some people who work for any company could get into these forums, and pretend they are giving you advice for free but actually what theyre doing is trying to sell you stuff from them companies they work for, I mean you can only know so much about stuff but when you know all there is to know boout'em something smells fishy thats what I think.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

mountainking_71 said:


> You know after a while thats exactly what I thought, that some people who work for any company could get into these forums, and pretend they are giving you advice for free but actually what theyre doing is trying to sell you stuff from them companies they work for, I mean you can only know so much about stuff but when you know all there is to know boout'em something smells fishy thats what I think.


He doesn't work for a big brand, neither Manitou for what matters and his advice is always good. He really knows suspension. I've haven't found a single post of him misleading someone.

He just offered a different point of view. Another opinion.

See, this thing of choosing components and specially suspension is kinda difficult and it borders the terrains of personal preference, so it becomes difficult to say "you need x product".

There are some data that is missing for helping you out with your choice. We know your bike and the forks you'd like... but we don't know your top budget, the terrain you plan to ride on, your riding style, your weight, etc. All of these are factors you have to weigh in when choosing a fork. Being the most important part of the bike, the right fork can make your bike experience better or worst. Personally, even though I was in a budget, I tried not to save too much on the fork... or on some of the fork characteristics.

Give us some more info... maybe we'll come out with a better advice. Also, I suggest you to use the "reviews" section of this site. There you can find experience by different users, what they liked and what they didn't.

Here are the reviews for the Nixon Elite 2005 you're looking at.
Here for the AM1 2005.
Here the TALAS
And here the Revelation

As you may see, the highest ranked is the Revelation, followed by the AM1, TALAS and Nixon in that order.

You be the judge.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

mountainking_71 said:


> i wouldnt be buying it here i would order it from the states, a lot more to choose from and cheaper too, besides where i live the higher they go is only up to sun tour and stuff like that
> 
> Thank god for ebay


Montainking, I got the revelation 426 without poplock for 5,250 varos with Abel, Scott Riders offers it for 5,500 pesos. It's pretty close to US prices (unless you get a discounted unit).

Fox prices are also very close at Transvision Bike, and Marzocchi at Viansi.

You don't have to worry about bringing the forks to Mexico.

Edit: I have a Manitou Black Elite (fixed travel at 100mm) and it has performed pretty well. Only problem I had at the beggining was it leaked oil, but I got it fixed and then I had no problems with it.


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> Yeah Probert sucks, a friend told me their tech. service is awesome but its really expensive as well as the parts. I was looking for some hand pumps and the cheapest was about... 350 while in Viansi I bought the same for 120 pesos...
> 
> I went to ask for a derailleur to Viansi and the cheapest was a Alivio at 385 pesos which is very good, then I went to probert and they had a deore for 700 and I was like WTF. Then I went to a Benotto and found the same deore for 450...
> 
> ...


i had my ol specialized done service at probert and i bought a maxxis tire of kevlar like in 100 pesos

i think its my girly seduction

i dunno


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

Warp2003 said:


> As with the other thread... let's make public what shops/stores had ripped you off.
> 
> Avoid other bikers to make the same mistake and maybe those shops/stores get the message and do something (or go belly-up for the good of the mtb community).
> 
> ...


why only the bad side what about the good ****


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

FxFvD said:


> why only the bad side what about the good ****


It's here... but it's not a sticky anymore and nobody has "rescued" the thread


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

Thanks for the info rzozazaya i'll let you know if i neede to get one


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

An update on my experience with Starbike, after two months I finnally did what I should have done first, I went to the post office, they told me that the package was held there for a couple of weeks and because I didn't show up for pickup it was sent back to Germany, of course, no one in my office knows about any postal notice of package, that Correos says they sent in two ocassions.
Starbike did respond my e-mail this time, I think this is because I explained that the package was on it's way back to them, anyway, they did a refund on my credit card for the amount payed.
Amazing, but the stuff was sent from Germany on Jan 10, arrived to the PO in Guad on Jan 30 and was returned on Feb 15.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Oh man!

So close and yet so far. That sucks so much. Sorry that happened to you. I had a similar experience with my apostilled Masters Certificate sent from London.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Oh man!
> 
> So close and yet so far. That sucks so much. Sorry that happened to you. I had a similar experience with my apostilled Masters Certificate sent from London.


Wow... at least they didn't lost it! 

And I mean it for both of you, guys!


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> Wow... at least they didn't lost it!
> 
> And I mean it for both of you, guys!


No Shizzle!

Getting all that sorted out was a pain in the arse!


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

doccoraje said:


> An update on my experience with Starbike, after two months I finnally did what I should have done first, I went to the post office, they told me that the package was held there for a couple of weeks and because I didn't show up for pickup it was sent back to Germany, of course, no one in my office knows about any postal notice of package, that Correos says they sent in two ocassions.
> Starbike did respond my e-mail this time, I think this is because I explained that the package was on it's way back to them, anyway, they did a refund on my credit card for the amount payed.
> Amazing, but the stuff was sent from Germany on Jan 10, arrived to the PO in Guad on Jan 30 and was returned on Feb 15.


That sucks big time. Good to know you got your money back. I was going to walk the same path though, dunno what is wrong with Postmex. Today I called them coz I am waiting for some goodies, and they told me my package arrived to the post office five days ago (I have yet to recieve a notification from them, which probrably would never come).

The funny thing is that I called the post office earlier today and they said they did not have anything yet. But when I called the dispatch center, a guy help me to track my package and that´s how I got to know it is on the post office; go figure. Tomorrow I´m picking up the stuff.

From now on, i am gonna ask the dispatch center about all my deliveries, coz don´t trust anymore in the post office sending me the notifications. It is a bad thing it did not work for you.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Whats the dispatch number?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> That sucks big time. Good to know you got your money back. I was going to walk the same path though, dunno what is wrong with Postmex. Today I called them coz I am waiting for some goodies, and they told me my package arrived to the post office five days ago (I have yet to recieve a notification from them, which probrably would never come).
> 
> The funny thing is that I called the post office earlier today and they said they did not have anything yet. But when I called the dispatch center, a guy help me to track my package and that´s how I got to know it is on the post office; go figure. Tomorrow I´m picking up the stuff.
> 
> From now on, i am gonna ask the dispatch center about all my deliveries, coz don´t trust anymore in the post office sending me the notifications. It is a bad thing it did not work for you.


What info do you need and what option should you choose??
Any phone number??

Seems pretty much you found the right path for cheap import!


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> What info do you need and what option should you choose??
> Any phone number??


You only need your address, and look at Sepomex website for your nearest post office to pick up your package.



Warp2003 said:


> Seems pretty much you found the right path for cheap import!


You only need your address, and look at Sepomex website for your nearest post office to pick up your package.

It was plain Express Mail from USPS, the only shipping service available to Mexico from Beyondbikes. 150 USD merchandise, 26 USD shipping and 340 pesos from customs. grand total $2300 pesos. what I got?

Helmet: FF Azonic T55 2006
Knee guards: Roach Rally FR
DVD: The Collective... sweeeeeeeeeeeett!!!!

It was a lot from shipping and customs (near to 65 bucks), but then, from what I got i think it was a fairly good price. I don't think I could get those things in Mexico for less than $3000.

ohhhh, and Express Mail guarantee your stuff for a 100 dollars. At least you get something with out paying an expensive insurance fee.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

It's the first thing I hear about a disptach center or the availabilty of that service on Sepomex. I'm waiting for some other stuff, so, I'll try it.
Good info.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

doccoraje said:


> It's the first thing I hear about a disptach center or the availabilty of that service on Sepomex. I'm waiting for some other stuff, so, I'll try it.
> Good info.


Just to put things clear. I did not use a "dispatch center" service. The dispatch center I mentioned was the office dispatching all arriving PostMex packages to Mexico City. What the dispatch center did was helping me to track my package (I am almost sure there's a dispatch office for all kind of mail services available). The service I did use was EXPRESS MAIL from USPS which is handled by POSTMEX from Sepomex once in Mexico. The service is similar to a carrier service (UPS, DHL) but you have to pick up your stuff at your corresponding mail office.

The service is way cheaper than a carrier (26 bucks for a seven pound package), and it takes about the same time (my package took five days to get here). Just make sure you follow up your order both in USPS and Sepomex websites so you know when your package is ready. It looks like the guys at Sepomex aren't as diligent as a carrier's to notify you of the arrival.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Wish me luck, my bid on ebay was succesfull, I'm waiting for a saddle and q-r from England, registered post. I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

doccoraje said:


> Wish me luck, my bid on ebay was succesfull, I'm waiting for a saddle and q-r from England, registered post. I'll keep my fingers crossed.


Tune Speedneedle?


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Tune Speedneedle?


I can see you pay attention to previous posts, yes, speedneedle marathon.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

doccoraje said:


> I can see you pay attention to previous posts, yes, speedneedle marathon.


It's hard to ignore WW components. They always draw your attention.


----------



## csbueno (Jan 10, 2006)

ritopc said:


> You only need your address, and look at Sepomex website for your nearest post office to pick up your package.
> 
> You only need your address, and look at Sepomex website for your nearest post office to pick up your package.
> 
> ...


Actually, Beyond also uses UPS for mexican shipments, Ive ordered from them a lot.
Also, the best customer service that Im aware of, has come from speedgoat.com, 
in both shops I have use USPS and UPS, but from now on I will only use UPS;
Its not news that sepomex has a mediocre and unreliable service ( I had a fork laying in their office for 2 weeks, without notification, and their internet tracking service was of no help at all).
I heartly recomend buying from speedgoat, and using UPS, its better to pay a few extra bucks and have the assurance that you will be receiving your stuff on time (2-3 days)

I


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

csbueno said:


> Actually, Beyond also uses UPS for mexican shipments, Ive ordered from them a lot.
> Also, the best customer service that Im aware of, has come from speedgoat.com,
> in both shops I have use USPS and UPS, but from now on I will only use UPS;
> Its not news that sepomex has a mediocre and unreliable service ( I had a fork laying in their office for 2 weeks, without notification, and their internet tracking service was of no help at all).
> ...


That's good to know. I might have to order a hard case soon. I'll check Speedgoat to see what price they'll give me for UPS.


----------



## Arbuz (Aug 4, 2006)

What ever happened to good old fayuca?


----------



## chamuko (May 10, 2006)

pornstar said:


> Outdoor Sports of MTY, that`s the main capital of Powersports.
> There are several horror stories about headsets and bottom brackets being "barridos"there.
> And it`s hell pricey, as all Powersports products are.


Juanito and his father at Outdoorsports used to be pretty good. and really nice guys. That was baaaaaaaaaaaaaack in the day when I lived in MTY, around 1999...

I remember I later discovered with my riding buddies Lolo's place. Don't know the exact street but its close to El TEC, on the same street and on the same side as the Inegi offices, just across the river. I had really nice experiences with those guys. I remember we were trying to build a jump track on Lolo's terrain next to his shop. He even had the start ramp with "automatic" gate... if he continued with that he should be finished by now. 
I think the place was called something like "Racers".


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

chamuko said:


> Juanito and his father at Outdoorsports used to be pretty good. and really nice guys. That was baaaaaaaaaaaaaack in the day when I lived in MTY, around 1999...
> 
> I remember I later discovered with my riding buddies Lolo's place. Don't know the exact street but its close to El TEC, on the same street and on the same side as the Inegi offices, just across the river. I had really nice experiences with those guys. I remember we were trying to build a jump track on Lolo's terrain next to his shop. He even had the start ramp with "automatic" gate... if he continued with that he should be finished by now.
> I think the place was called something like "Racers".


..... and a Year later I can confirm...Lolo is simply the best fu$%&ng Mechanic in Monterrey, and I can bet my balls on it... He has taken care of all my bikes since 2001

....ooh who can forget racer and brandy... great dogs... i wish I could play with them again...

:thumbsup:


----------



## jimborello (Jul 30, 2008)

*my first post ever !!*

Hi people, 
Ive been a fan of mtbr.com for a while and this is my first time to actually post something on it jeje sorry.
Anyway, I live in San Luis Potosi and ive been riding for 10 years now so I can write a little review of the bike shops in the city:

Bicicletas Charly: well this is just a small bike shop downtown, it doesnt have anything in stock but he sells stuff from Windsor at good prices, and relatively good delivery times. Charly, the owner, is the best mechanic in town and he isnt as expensive as the other bike shops. He was for a while the mechanic of the Alu bike pro team so he has a lot of experience , and he is really friendly, he even lets you drink micheladas while he fixes your bike:thumbsup: jaja.

Alu bike shop: This shop is the only Windsor dealer in the city, and it is the biggest bike shop in San Luis, they sell stuff from Specialized, Fuji, BMC, Alu bike, Mercurio, and other big brands. They have the best prices in town but I would recommend buying from them only if they have the stuff you want in stock, I ordered a Thomson Masterpiece from them in November, and received it one month ago,can you believe it?? They also give credit so you can pay in 45 days.

Teknobike: Way too expensive, they dont accept credit cards and they dont give you any credit. I would recommend buying from them only if you cant live without Trek bikes, Sram and Bontrager components , and Rock Shox forks, and only whenever there is a national holiday, because they usually give big discounts on those days, well and if you have the cash.

Bianchi bike shop: Cortina the shop owner sells only high end stuff, but at really high prices. He sells to the richest people in town who dont really care about how much they spend so he has become a bit snob, whenever someone budget consious like me comes to his place he doesnt pay much attention

Well thats the review for the local shops, but if youre looking for cheaper stuff you should try these Internet sites:

prydecycles.com.mx.- Ive found out that Shimano parts are actually cheaper in Mexico than in the US, so whenever Alu Bike shop doesnt have in stock what im looking for I ask the guys at prydecycles ant they usually have it, they also have good deals on component combos and they always deliver the stuff one day after you pay.

If you also like road bikes I wouldnt recommend buying stuff in Mexico, specially if you like Campagnolo. I dont know why but it is way overpriced. The best thing you can do is to buy the frameset here in Mexico, and then order a groupset with wheels from txcyclesport and have them delivered in the US. I did that last time and a friend of mine who went to Laredo brought it with him without paying customs. You can get the wheel grupset combo cheaper for what you would pay for the groupset in Mexico. Ex. you can get a set of Zipp carbon wheels and a Record groupset for 2700, when in Mexico you would be paying around 4500 dollars for them.

We also have a big advantage here in San Luis; we have two of the biggest mexican bike manufacturers (Biciclo and Mercurio) so we sometimes get really good discounts on bikes and components. In my case my girlfriend owns one of them so I sometimes get reeeeally good stuff almost for free  jejeje

Saludos a todos

Jimborello


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Your girlfriend owns a bike manufacturer???

DUDDEEEEE... do you know if she has a single sister???????


----------



## jimborello (Jul 30, 2008)

Im sorry to tell you that her sister is gonna get married soon jaja, but she also has a brother if you dont mind jaja


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Nah, I know someone that would be interested in her brother though...(545cu4ch)


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

jimborello said:


> Hi people
> blah, blah, blah, blah,
> 
> We also have a big advantage here in San Luis; we have two of the biggest mexican bike manufacturers (Biciclo and Mercurio) so we sometimes get really good discounts on bikes and components. In my case my girlfriend owns one of them so I sometimes get reeeeally good stuff almost for free  jejeje
> ...


whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat? :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes:

this reminds me an old schwinn bikes ad.... :lol:


----------

